# Vom Dinaburg in Michigan? Anyone have a dog from them?



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

My son is considering a pup from them.
I know NOTHING about show line GSDs and don't know how to advise him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

then don't advise him, lol....
I have trained where Rita has as well...the best thing I'd 'advise' is to go visit her kennel or where she is training, get a feel for the dogs. I was at at trial where there was a stud doing the AD, he seemed quite reactive to other dogs, but nothing huge, considering the environment. 
https://www.facebook.com/vomdinaburg.vomdinaburgkennel?pnref=story


----------

